# Update to advice needed....need more advice



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

Since I had to go and feed syrup today to the hive I decided to look again. This time I noticed eggs and uncapped larvae so this is a good sign. Still did not see the queen, I think she is Carl Lewis of the bee world.

My next problem is I had placed several frames of wax covered Plasticell in there, no drawn foundation just straight brand new frames/foundation. Last check I thought they were taking to them but they are not. They have actually started to attach their free form rubber banded combs to them. I worked all of that loose but they will just re-attach eventaully.

So to help with my problem do I.....

Re-wax the frames to give it and them a boost.

Let them do their own thing and wait till Spring and add a deep body on top for them to work up and on with drawn foundation. Probelm with that is I don't want a complete mess of the box they are in right now.

Find somebody willing to exchange drawn frames for new ones.

Can't replace with any other drawn frames since that would be robbing from Peter to pay Paul at this time of year. Also the bees are expanding on their free form comb and all of their stores are in them as well as eggs/larvae. 

My answer is to find somebody willing to exchange but that can be tough since drawn foundation is invaluable at times.

Anyway...thanks for all of the previous advice. I have still alot to learn and to me if you don't learn something new everyday life can be boring.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

One thing I found helpful when I had a bit of previously frozen comb to attach to new wax-dipped plasticell frames was candlewax. Rubber bands would be MUCH more difficult. Don't know if you can pull a frame at a time now that bees are in the hive, but i easily attached loose drawn comb, and it's not only still there, bees have moved in. 

3 or 4 candle drips did the trick

Gypsi


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

Gypsi...I understand what you are saying but I don'y have any drawn comb to spare and had attached their natural drawn comb to empty frames via rubber band method and hoped they would get on the new foundation.

They either have no urge to do so since they still have room to work on their natural comb or they just do not want to work the Plasticell.

Due to the natural comb the 10 frame box is down to 9 right now which is no biggie but would like to keep it that way.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you take a candle out with you, pull 1 plasticell frame at a time, drip wax on it, stick their natural comb on it, return it, then go to the next frame?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The two ways to get bees to draw comb are a nectar flow and feeding sugar syrup. When they need comb to place stores they will festoon and make wax.


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> The two ways to get bees to draw comb are a nectar flow and feeding sugar syrup. When they need comb to place stores they will festoon and make wax.


AB....I have been feeding them syrup for the last 3 weeks but they are just expanding on thier rubberbanded comb and have no interest in frames with foundation.

Gypsi....hard to attach comb like you say since it is natural comb and is worked on both sides. I have 3-400 bees on each side with some cells being eggs and brood and the others pollen and packed in sugar syrup plus what they are making as far as honey. With it being natural comb it is hard to just slice down the middle and attach


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you attach to top bars?


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

I prefer not to go that route but yes I could but like I said I prefer not to and leave that to the free form keepers..

Eventually I want to get them normal in a Lang type hive.


----------



## btmurph (Aug 7, 2011)

What about some foundationless frames? Intersperse with the cut-out comb and maybe they'll draw fresh comb, whereas now they won't touch the Plasticell. Check Michael Bush's website: http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

bt....I had thought of that but have no experience with it. Guess I need to read up and study it.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

All of the frames in my hive are foundationless.
As long as the bees have a flow or syrup, the space the frame is in allows them to keep it warm, and the hive is level, they are no problem. If the hive is not level side to side, they will draw the comb straight down, and off to the side of the comb, since its bottom is not straight below the top bar.

Be careful not to turn a comb horizontally intil it is attached on the side, though, or it will often break loose. As long as you are careful until the sides are attached, it is no problem, though.

I use a wedge frame with the wedge turned down anad tacked/glued to the top bar.

Hope this is helpful
Bere


----------

